# Friday Night Gigging



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's friday nights fish. Started at around 9pm, didn't start seeing anything till around midnight when incoming tide started pushing good, then they picked up pretty good.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a fine mess of fish. Good Job!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice batch of fillets.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice! I noticed the same thing friday and saturday night,nothing was showing till around 12am...


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome Job!!! But Im Jellos!! LOL


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Papa Z said:


> Awesome Job!!! But Im Jellos!! LOL



Jellos? what are you jiggling?.....jealous maybe???:whistling:


----------

